# Covid vaccine signup



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2021)

I am eligible for the current rollout of vaccine. I tried today to get logged on to schedule a vaccination appointment at a site near me.  I couldn’t get the scheduling screen to work right.  

When I finally got through to the GNR (Gwinnett-Newton-Rockdale) site it shows all appointments filled.
Anyone else try today?


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2021)

I haven't decided whether to get it or not.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2021)

crackerdave said:


> I haven't decided whether to get it or not.



My wife is a RN at Piedmont hospital. She got it several days ago. I plan to take it if I can find it.


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 11, 2021)

I tried.  Our area has one phone # for 13 counties the the north central health district .  I counted over 300 attempts to get through today with no luck.  Constant busy signal.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2021)

Darien1 said:


> I tried.  Our area has one phone # for 13 counties the the north central health district .  I counted over 300 attempts to get through today with no luck.  Constant busy signal.



The group I mentioned has an online site so you can click and choose your appointment day/time. By the time I got it to work all appointments they had vaccine for were taken.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 11, 2021)

My area is also booked for all of Jan/Feb


----------



## Milkman (Jan 11, 2021)

AceOfTheBase said:


> My area is also booked for all of Jan/Feb



It’s my understanding that a surplus of sorts of vaccine was created by health care workers that chose not to take the vaccine. From what we saw today apparently is boomers ain’t afraid of it.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 11, 2021)

My PCP compared avoiding the vaccine to competing for *the darwin award.*
This boomer ain’t afraid of it & am on a waiting list at small  local pharmacy.


----------



## Seanote (Jan 12, 2021)

Both of my daughters have been able to take it.  Neither had any problems and both have a history of allergies.  I am a few months too young to take it during this round, but I will take it ASAP.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2021)

Seanote said:


> Both of my daughters have been able to take it.  Neither had any problems and both have a history of allergies.  I am a few months too young to take it during this round, but I will take it ASAP.



Where did they get their shots?


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I am eligible for the current rollout of vaccine. I tried today to get logged on to schedule a vaccination appointment at a site near me.  I couldn’t get the scheduling screen to work right.
> 
> When I finally got through to the GNR (Gwinnett-Newton-Rockdale) site it shows all appointments filled.
> Anyone else try today?


I went on that website yesterday and it had available time slots . I selected a time and it took a while but it asked for my info, hit next to finalize but the little ball kept spinning like it was processing but never confirmed. So I don't know for sure if I am scheduled or not, I guess I will show up and see.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2021)

XD40CHRIS said:


> I went on that website yesterday and it had available time slots . I selected a time and it took a while but it asked for my info, hit next to finalize but the little ball kept spinning like it was processing but never confirmed. So I don't know for sure if I am scheduled or not, I guess I will show up and see.



This is what I get when I click on the “get first shot” tab


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> This is what I get when I click on the “get first shot” tab
> View attachment 1060103


I was online a little after 8am when I tried to schedule mine, they have added Saturday to the schedule. I went back online 2 hours later and saw the same message.


----------



## Darien1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I called all day yesterday, and finally today after 116 redials I got through.  I will take mine on the 19 in Sparta.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2021)

Darien1 said:


> I called all day yesterday, and finally today after 116 redials I got through.  I will take mine on the 19 in Sparta.



The ones in my area don’t want you to call. It’s online registration only from what I can tell.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2021)

I got registered at the 10 county health district that is headquartered at Athens. They are supposed to call me to set up an appointment.  
I plan to keep trying other sources too. 

https://publichealthathens.com/wp/p...us-covid-19-information/covid-19-vaccination/


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I am eligible for the current rollout of vaccine. I tried today to get logged on to schedule a vaccination appointment at a site near me.  I couldn’t get the scheduling screen to work right.
> 
> When I finally got through to the GNR (Gwinnett-Newton-Rockdale) site it shows all appointments filled.
> Anyone else try today?



Got the same message today.


----------



## TJay (Jan 12, 2021)

We are scheduled for the 19th in Woodstock.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 12, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got the same message today.


 
Who did you get a message from?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Who did you get a message from?



Gwinett County sign up site.


----------



## Seanote (Jan 12, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Where did they get their shots?



Atlanta and Savannah.  Both are medical field.


----------



## fredw (Jan 13, 2021)

Darien1 said:


> I called all day yesterday, and finally today after 116 redials I got through.  I will take mine on the 19 in Sparta.


Just under 300 redials on the phone yesterday before I got thru.  I'm scheduled for the 19th in Sparta also.


----------



## ucfireman (Jan 13, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I am eligible for the current rollout of vaccine. I tried today to get logged on to schedule a vaccination appointment at a site near me.  I couldn’t get the scheduling screen to work right.
> 
> When I finally got through to the GNR (Gwinnett-Newton-Rockdale) site it shows all appointments filled.
> Anyone else try today?


Same thing for me on Monday.
I was offered it before Christmas and didn't take it, Have changed my mind and will if I can get scheduled.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Local pharmacy says they will rollout vaccine to eligible patients in a couple weeks.
May be easier than these mass sites.


----------



## 280bst (Jan 13, 2021)

My daughter works at the Gainesville Hosp. got her 2nd shot today. Got headache couple days 1st one has headache now from the 2nd one. I can get one have not looked into it, don't get a Flu shot either Good Luck to ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2021)

Put a question up in the campfire for those who have gotten the vaccine.


----------



## specialk (Jan 13, 2021)

my dad called 200 times monday to no avail...far south as macon.....called his primary doc today ans set up an appt next wednesday thru wellstar app.....we'll see.....


----------



## stonecreek (Jan 13, 2021)

Got my first shot and no issues. Second shot scheduled for 21st. I’m old and beat down so probably won’t notice any side effects.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 13, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Local pharmacy says they will rollout vaccine to eligible patients in a couple weeks.
> May be easier than these mass sites.



Local as in independent or a chain sto?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 13, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Local as in independent or a chain sto?



Walgreens


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 18, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Walgreens


If your still working like me and don't have time to sit in front of the computer all day to try to schedule I believe it's a lost cause right now.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 18, 2021)

XD40CHRIS said:


> If your still working like me and don't have time to sit in front of the computer all day to try to schedule I believe it's a lost cause right now.



Been my experience as well and I work in front of a computer. Several chains are supposed to start by end of month. I’m hoping that additional capacity helps.


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 18, 2021)

Me to, if they move to the next phase we will be in trouble for sure.


----------



## Ray357 (Jan 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I am eligible for the current rollout of vaccine. I tried today to get logged on to schedule a vaccination appointment at a site near me.  I couldn’t get the scheduling screen to work right.
> 
> When I finally got through to the GNR (Gwinnett-Newton-Rockdale) site it shows all appointments filled.
> Anyone else try today?


If you want to move way up the list, get the vaccine from your family doctor.


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 18, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> If you want to move way up the list, get the vaccine from your family doctor.


My doctors office told me they could not get on the list due to size of practice.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 18, 2021)

All the sites in my area are booked through May 1 - or so they say.
Possible they're lazy and put up "booked" instead of "don't know when its coming in".


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> If you want to move way up the list, get the vaccine from your family doctor.



My PCP office doesn’t do vaccinations.


----------



## Ray357 (Jan 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> My PCP office doesn’t do vaccinations.


Well they are making life hard on you then. I don't want Covid Vaccine, but I could have gotten it last week if I did want it.


----------



## paulito (Jan 18, 2021)

Ingles pharmacy has started doing it and publix is not far behind. 

Unfortunately we have grown accustomed to instant gratification with the speed of the internet. Remember when a busy signal on the phone was a common occurrence??? The shear numbers of vaccinating even 50% of the US population is a daunting task. It is going to take time.


----------



## tcward (Jan 18, 2021)

Just hold off until Wednesday....Covid will be gone.


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 18, 2021)

Last week my wife's employer [in gwinnett] called up the local publix pharmacy and scheduled it with them directly for all of the employees. Maybe yall should try that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2021)

Wallyworld in Eatonton starting giving them today so the rest of the Wally pharmacies won't be far behind.


----------



## trad bow (Jan 18, 2021)

I am certain I won’t be getting one anytime soon. My son’s father in law got one today and he’s now in hospital in a comatose state and a 104 temperature. I just don’t trust it.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Last week my wife's employer [in gwinnett] called up the local publix pharmacy and scheduled it with them directly for all of the employees. Maybe yall should try that.



I tried a couple of days ago.  All appointments full up.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 18, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wallyworld in Eatonton starting giving them today so the rest of the Wally pharmacies won't be far behind.



I am on the waiting list at 2 places. Most  others are booked and no way to sign up. Walmart website doesn’t have a signup that I could find.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 18, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I am on the waiting list at 2 places. Most  others are booked and no way to sign up. Walmart website doesn’t have a signup that I could find.



I don't know how they will handle it.   My niece, a Wally pharmacist, in another GA town tells me they have had the training and are just waiting on the vaccine and the go signal.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 20, 2021)

No luck yet getting scheduled.  Any others finding appointments?


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 20, 2021)

Milkman said:


> No luck yet getting scheduled.  Any others finding appointments?


No sir, I am checking every few minutes. I see Kroger took the Covid Vac off there list of vaccinations.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 20, 2021)

Registered at 2 places but no appt yet. Not expecting one for a month or two !


----------



## Milkman (Jan 20, 2021)

There must be much more demand from us boomers than was anticipated.


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 20, 2021)

Milkman said:


> No luck yet getting scheduled.  Any others finding appointments?


I was just able to schedule at Gwinnett Health Dept. Lawrenceville ( better hurry )


----------



## Milkman (Jan 20, 2021)

Thanks 
I’m trying. Can’t get the website scheduling part to respond.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 20, 2021)

XD40CHRIS said:


> I was just able to schedule at Gwinnett Health Dept. Lawrenceville ( better hurry )



I got registered for Rockdale next week. Thanks!!!


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 21, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I got registered for Rockdale next week. Thanks!!!


Glad to see you finally got scheduled.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 22, 2021)

You that already had the shots was it Moderna or Phizer vaccine?


----------



## Milkman (Jan 24, 2021)

XD40CHRIS said:


> I was just able to schedule at Gwinnett Health Dept. Lawrenceville ( better hurry )



When is your appointment?


----------



## paulito (Jan 25, 2021)

Mine was Moderna. Go back in a week or so for the second dose.


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 25, 2021)

Milkman said:


> When is your appointment?[/QUO
> My appointment is tomorrow at 4:20 pm.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jan 26, 2021)

Finally got our appt, for this Fri -  Publix.
They were full up in 30 min.
Our neighbor started a 6 AM, same as when we started, 
same www site, ,  and never got a slot.


----------



## natureman (Jan 26, 2021)

My wife and I got our first vaccine today.  As others have mentioned it was nearly impossible to get an appointment.  I used a secondary website for Forsyth County as the main site was nonresponsive.  I stayed online for 4 hours then some slots were released about 7pm.  Managed to snag two spots.  They were apparently making slots available only out for a two week period.  Within 15 minutes all the slots were filled.  On a better note getting the vaccine today was practically effortless.  It took 20 minutes tops including the 15 min. observation time afterwards. Staff were friendly and efficient.   I figure they did about 500 today.  Barely a drop in the bucket.  Limited vaccine supply and not being able to give shots in mass is the bottleneck.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 26, 2021)

My wife got her second shot today. I go for my first tomorrow.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 27, 2021)

All done. I got the Phizer vaccine and scheduled my follow up shot as well !!


----------



## XD40CHRIS (Jan 27, 2021)

Milkman said:


> All done. I got the Phizer vaccine and scheduled my follow up shot as well !!


Same here !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 4, 2021)

Any other members signing up for the vaccine?  
Are more folks providing the shots now?


----------



## paulito (Feb 4, 2021)

Getting my second dose on monday


----------



## Milkman (Feb 4, 2021)

paulito said:


> Getting my second dose on monday



Moderna or Phizer?


----------



## DannyW (Feb 4, 2021)

Got my booster shot (2nd dose) Tuesday. Was lucky that my daughter works for a private hospital, and they offered the vaccination to everyone living in the same household.

Hopefully this one is a one-time vaccination. Both me and my wife experienced side effects after the second shot....nausea, chills, general lethargy after the booster shot.

First shot, no problems.

We had the Moderna vaccination.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Got my booster shot (2nd dose) Tuesday. Was lucky that my daughter works for a private hospital, and they offered the vaccination to everyone living in the same household.
> 
> Hopefully this one is a one-time vaccination. Both me and my wife experienced side effects after the second shot....nausea, chills, general lethargy after the booster shot.
> 
> ...



Curious, how long did the side effects last with the second shot?   I get my second next Wednesday.


----------



## paulito (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah my second is with moderna as well. My minor side effects (headache and lethargy) from the first didn't hit until day two. Hoping for the same this time as i am on duty that same day. fingers crossed


----------



## DannyW (Feb 5, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Curious, how long did the side effects last with the second shot?   I get my second next Wednesday.



A few hours after the shot I became nauseas. This only lasted an hour or so but it was bad enough that I stayed near a bathroom. That was followed with a period of shakiness...don't know how else to describe it. The next day I was uncommonly tired and sleepy, and in general just didn't feel "right". The 2nd full day after the shot I was back to normal.

My wife experienced chills and flu-like symptoms the day after she got the shot. And as she described it, she just felt washed out. She laid on the couch all day. (I realize these are not medical descriptions, but I think you get the point.) The 2nd full day after the shot she was also pretty much back to normal.

I am not complaining. As I told my wife, I feel bad but not nearly as bad as I would feel with a ventilator shoved down my throat. I had a 69 YO aunt die from Covid, so it's got my respect.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 5, 2021)

My wife said a  Dr she works with says side effects are proof the vaccine is working. That your body is developing immunity. 

From the limited information I have it appears the side effects are more pronounced from Moderna. I had Phizer first shot with zero arm pain and only diarrhea side effects the next day. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## DannyW (Feb 5, 2021)

Milkman said:


> My wife said a  Dr she works with says side effects are proof the vaccine is working. That your body is developing immunity.
> 
> From the limited information I have it appears the side effects are more pronounced from Moderna. I had Phizer first shot with zero arm pain and only diarrhea side effects the next day.
> 
> Any thoughts?



FWIW...I had the Moderna.

One other odd thing. The day after the shot I was equally sore in both shoulders. Just seemed strange the right one was as sore as my left (I took the shot in my left shoulder).


----------



## GT90 (Feb 5, 2021)

Got my second Moderna shot yesterday at 10:30am.  Played 18 holes starting at 1pm and felt fine.  By 6pm I was starting to feel poorly like having a cold.  At around 11pm I was shaking so badly I could not read the Tylenol bottle to see how many to take.  Fever and shakes and slight nausea.   Feel better this morning but still weak and runnig a fever.  As someone else said above, I believe the side effects of the shot show how your body is fighting to develop an immunity.


----------



## GT90 (Feb 5, 2021)

DannyW said:


> FWIW...I had the Moderna.
> 
> One other odd thing. The day after the shot I was equally sore in both shoulders. Just seemed strange the right one was as sore as my left (I took the shot in my left shoulder).



I had the same reaction.  Wondered why my first shoulder was sore.


----------



## paulito (Feb 5, 2021)

GT90 said:


> Got my second Moderna shot yesterday at 10:30am.  Played 18 holes starting at 1pm and felt fine.  By 6pm I was starting to feel poorly like having a cold.  At around 11pm I was shaking so badly I could not read the Tylenol bottle to see how many to take.  Fever and shakes and slight nausea.   Feel better this morning but still weak and runnig a fever.  As someone else said above, I believe the side effects of the shot show how your body is fighting to develop an immunity.




Well that's not very encouraging. I guess i'll be surrounded by firemen so i'll be in good hands if things go south. We catch a worker though i may be in trouble from a performance standpoint.


----------



## GT90 (Feb 5, 2021)

paulito said:


> Well that's not very encouraging. I guess i'll be surrounded by firemen so i'll be in good hands if things go south. We catch a worker though i may be in trouble from a performance standpoint.



Volunteer FF here.  I turned off my radio last night.  No way I would have been able to go on a call.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 5, 2021)

I just got an appt for Tue at a local drive through in McDuffie Co.

I had tried to sign up with the online form at the East Central Health District website over a week ago and when I clicked on the submit button nothing happened.  After a while I closed it out and figured I would give them a day or two to call me but nothing happened. Telephoned the McDuffie County Health Dept which is a part of the East Central District on Monday and got a recording.  Left a message but had not had a call back by this morning.  I called again got a recording and called right back to try to catch the name of the person on the recording.  This time she answered.

In addition to getting a local appointment four days from now I learned that if you fill out the online  form at the Regional office it only alerts the Regional office to contact your local County office so that they can call you back to set up an appointment.  I learned that the lady's backlog on these calls was in the thousands.  She said that I was lucky that my second phone call came in between the calls she was making.  She found me on her list and moved me up in line.  I had to fill out the online form again but accessed through the local county website.  She said that this would notify the Region office that I had been taken care of.

So if you are having difficulty it might move things along more quickly if you can go to the local Health Dept. and talk with them in person.


----------



## paulito (Feb 9, 2021)

Quick update. 28 hours post second dose. Definitely have a low grade fever now and feeling pretty run down. Plus the arm pain from injection. I can function but definitely more pronounced of an effect on the second dose than i had on the first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 9, 2021)

paulito said:


> Quick update. 28 hours post second dose. Definitely have a low grade fever now and feeling pretty run down. Plus the arm pain from injection. I can function but definitely more pronounced of an effect on the second dose than i had on the first.



Which vaccine?


----------



## paulito (Feb 11, 2021)

I had the moderna. Update to my update. that same night (36 hours plus) i was in bed curled in a ball shivering with a fever and flu like symptoms. Took the day off work yesterday. Back in this morning feeling fine. They say that is your body having an immune response. Well if so i had a big one and should have antibodies to spare.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 11, 2021)

paulito said:


> I had the moderna. Update to my update. that same night (36 hours plus) i was in bed curled in a ball shivering with a fever and flu like symptoms. Took the day off work yesterday. Back in this morning feeling fine. They say that is your body having an immune response. Well if so i had a big one and should have antibodies to spare.



Glad you are getting back to feeling better.

I am 18 hours after the second Moderna shot and other than a really sore arm I have not had any ill effects.    Might have a slight headache but that could also be due to nasal congestion.   Not bad enough to consider taking any meds.

Strange how varied the reaction to this vaccine is.


----------



## paulito (Feb 11, 2021)

Agreed. I didn't have any ill effects until well past 24 hours out. Then the magic started to happen. HA

My sister had her second a day or two before me and her arm hurt bad enough that it woke her up at night. Other than that, a little bit of a low grade fever and it was gone in no time.


----------



## oochee hunter (Feb 11, 2021)

Got my second shot of the moderna monday, zero side effects.  Same for my wife.


----------



## gtjackson (Feb 12, 2021)

Just managed to get signed up for the vaccine at the Sams Club in Macon. Get the first shot on 17 Feb. Will have to see how it goes, but if it is like the flu shot, I'll probably sleep a lot the day after then back up and going.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 19, 2021)

I saw this article today. It says that with only one shot we are over 90% resistant to the virus. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN2AI0EC


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2021)

Gwinnett Newton Rockdale Health Dept is signing up folks right now for next week. Go to their website.


----------



## HughW2 (Feb 25, 2021)

Has anyone heard when they will start taking people in group three?  I am 60 and wife is 58. So we are clumped in with the everyone under 65 that is ”non essential“ and “ non healthcare”. Would be nice to know when the rest of us can expect a chance at vaccine. I thought Biden was going to get this turned on a dime! ?


----------



## Lilly001 (Feb 25, 2021)

I was on the “special list” down here in Lakewood ranch Fl.
But I got cancelled.
(True story that I do live in that zip code)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2021)

HughW2 said:


> Has anyone heard when they will start taking people in group three?  I am 60 and wife is 58. So we are clumped in with the everyone under 65 that is ”non essential“ and “ non healthcare”. Would be nice to know when the rest of us can expect a chance at vaccine. I thought Biden was going to get this turned on a dime! ?



I don’t know. It’s still a real headache getting signed up for the group currently eligible. I bet it’s gonna be even worse on larger population groups.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 25, 2021)

Those signup websites are not user friendly at all.  Every one you go to is different.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2021)

Milkman said:


> Those signup websites are not user friendly at all.  Every one you go to is different.


I've never seen anything designed as terrible as a couple I looked at. I had to put in all my info, pick a time and then it told me that time slot was not available. Then I had to start the whole process over. 

My wife and I both got the our second Pfizer dose a few days ago from AU Health in Augusta. They were on top if their game and were using a few vacant facilities and Church buildings. 

No side affects at all for either one of us except a sore arm.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I don’t know. It’s still a real headache getting signed up for the group currently eligible. I bet it’s gonna be even worse on larger population groups.



I’ve been checking the Dekalb Health website dozens of times each day. I finally got lucky. On 2/16 they announced openings for the 17th. We were all over it like a cheap suit. Within the hour they said they were booked up. We got there at 2:15 pm and there was only 1 car in front of us and nobody behind us and the staff were standing around with nothing to do.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2021)

Milkman said:


> I don’t know. It’s still a real headache getting signed up for the group currently eligible. I bet it’s gonna be even worse on larger population groups.



And now they are going to open the vaccine up for teachers of any age so it is just going to get harder.    My BIL who is in group 1A has been trying to get an appointment since the beginning.   His daughter is a nurse and niece is a pharmacist who have an inside line to no avail.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And now they are going to open the vaccine up for teachers of any age so it is just going to get harder.    My BIL who is in group 1A has been trying to get an appointment since the beginning.   His daughter is a nurse and niece is a pharmacist who have an inside line to no avail.



Assuming he is in this vicinity,  him to go to the GNR Health website. The message will say what’s in the attached image. If he (or someone) will watch the  page on the date as instructed it will open up and allow registration. He must act quickly. I was able to get a family member signed up this week this way.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And now they are going to open the vaccine up for teachers of any age so it is just going to get harder.    My BIL who is in group 1A has been trying to get an appointment since the beginning.   His daughter is a nurse and niece is a pharmacist who have an inside line to no avail.



It's hit or miss gobble. You just have to keep checking until you get lucky.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2021)

elfiii said:


> It's hit or miss gobble. You just have to keep checking until you get lucky.



I've gotten my two shots.    Wife has had the first and a scheduled second.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2021)

I haven't even tried to get the first shot yet BUT I am realizing that I need to go ahead and make a reservation as there are several organizations here in Augusta that are taking reservations for FREE shots in a drive-thru setting.

Most of the people that I know that have had one OR both shots have had some crazy reactions to them....including lots of nausea, pain, fever, and feeling totally miserable for about 3-4 days afterwards.


***********
Back in December, I had to get my annual flu shot (which has NEVER been any problem for the past 25 years now) and this time, I had to also get a pneumonia shot as well.   I guess that I was crazy BUT I took both shots AT THE SAME TIME FROM TWO NURSES with my flu shot in my left arm and the pneumonia shot in my right arm.  Within 4-6 hours, I was sick and hurting like never before from any kind of shots.   Thankfully, this was my second and FINAL pneumonia shot required and I hurt so bad that I could NOT lift my right arm for a few days and had some fever, chills, and feeling like a truck ran over me.  I thought that I was going to have to get better to die because I was hurting so bad.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 27, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I haven't even tried to get the first shot yet BUT I am realizing that I need to go ahead and make a reservation as there are several organizations here in Augusta that are taking reservations for FREE shots in a drive-thru setting.
> 
> Most of the people that I know that have had one OR both shots have had some crazy reactions to them....including lots of nausea, pain, fever, and feeling totally miserable for about 3-4 days afterwards.
> 
> ...



If you are going to get your shot I suggest getting it now rather than waiting. Once the general population becomes eligible there will likely be shortages.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 27, 2021)

@gobbleinwoods 
Kroger has appointments available if he acts quickly.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Feb 28, 2021)

We both got our 2nd Moderna shots Friday, nothing unusual to report.
Some minor pain at the shot site, no worse than a flu shot, ymmv.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2021)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I haven't even tried to get the first shot yet BUT I am realizing that I need to go ahead and make a reservation as there are several organizations here in Augusta that are taking reservations for FREE shots in a drive-thru setting.
> 
> Most of the people that I know that have had one OR both shots have had some crazy reactions to them....including lots of nausea, pain, fever, and feeling totally miserable for about 3-4 days afterwards.
> 
> ...



A little bit of a sore arm where the injection was placed.    I had the Moderna and wife had the Phizer.   They will ask you if you have had a vaccine in the last two weeks, which might be why some have had a reaction.    Also, from what I've read if you had the virus and were asymptotic thus not know you can have a reaction.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 28, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A little bit of a sore arm where the injection was placed.    I had the Moderna and wife had the Phizer.   They will ask you if you have had a vaccine in the last two weeks, which might be why some have had a reaction.    Also, from what I've read if you had the virus and were asymptotic thus not know you can have a reaction.



Yeah, we got #1 a week or so ago and both had a sore arm for a day or so. From the people I've talked to it's a mixed bag for both Pfizer and Moderna. Some breeze through both shots with no problems, Some have trouble with the first jab and others have troubles with the second one. We get our second shot on 3/10.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 28, 2021)

My family either thinks I’m expendable or want me to be a guinea pig for the family. Got my 1st shot (Phizer) last Thursday. Still here. No problems yet.


----------



## BassRaider (Mar 2, 2021)

Been avoiding the shot until more info came out to ease my paranoia. Have had a hard time getting scheduled. Now finally go tomorrow at Walgreens north Gainesville. Wife and daughter had their shots with only mild soreness in arm.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 2, 2021)

My almost 90 years old mother in law got her first Phizer shot yesterday afternoon . She has only noticed injection site soreness so far.


----------



## stonecreek (Mar 2, 2021)

Completed both shots no issue. Wife got her first one the other day with no problem.Think she was a tad bit disappointed cuz she likes the drama.


----------



## BassRaider (Mar 3, 2021)

1st shot done and so far no side effects.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2021)

Got my second dose of Phizer this morning. No side effects after 5 hours.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2021)

My 88 yo mom got the Moderna shots. Ne problems at all with either injection.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 3, 2021)

I finally got through to the county health line last week. I was told I was put on a waiting list, expect 3-4 weeks until the first injection, Bartow County.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2021)

Y’all check with Ingles pharmacy.  I hear they got some vaccine in.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 3, 2021)

Im not goona take it unless It is required to travel to Canada , Im not missing My  fall hunting trip again. I hope them crazy canucks open the dang border by then


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 3, 2021)

Best website to find availability on is the wsbtv site. Find vaccine near you. You put in the mile range and it immediately shows you who is offering shots, whether it's in stock and if appointments are available. If available, just click on make appointment and pick time and date.
After 2 months of dealing with folks who would not answer the phone, being on waiting list for call backs. and total stupid websites I saw the wsb site on the news last week. Too late last week to find any available. Tried it Monday morning and immediately had an appointment within a couple minutes for my first shot this morning. Could have gotten it yesterday had I wished. Scheduled for the 2nd shot at the end of the month. No wait at pharmacy at all. Just hung around for 15 minutes to watch for reactions and it was done.

Don't wait for call backs from anybody!! You'll be waiting until they get good and ready to call you. Instead check the wsbtv website.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Got notified by Piedmont, the hospital my specialist works out of, that there's appointments open to day and tomorrow. They are sending emails to patients eligible.
Scheduled for my first round this afternoon.


----------



## Son (Mar 4, 2021)

I'll pass until the experiment is over.


----------



## natureman (Mar 4, 2021)

Got the second Moderna on Wed.   Same sore arm as before but yesterday was sore in all joints and neck.  Today I feel fine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 4, 2021)

I’m committed, first dose of Phizer is in with no issues thus far.
Back the 25 th for the next dose. They can forget the mask after this.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Mar 10, 2021)

Okay I called Walgreens (to talk to an actual human being) about making an appointment and they said you have to go online to make an appointment. However the criteria is still 65 years old, not 55 so you can't make an appointment until it's officially changed to 55. So when the news said to make your appointments now in anticipation of the Mar 15 drop to 55 that was wrong. You can only go by the current criteria. Whatever, when my wife and I get it we get it I guess. No doubt the appointments will be backed up for weeks.


----------



## Dub (Mar 14, 2021)

Wife and I got our first injection ( Pfizer) yesterday.  

No problems thus far (14hrs ago).....didn't even foam at the mouth or grow any new appendages. 

Had a mighty big hankering for a plate of chicken.....and wife had same wants for some Brunswick stew.   Pretty sure that vaccine flung a cravin for Southern cooking and iced tea.   I'm blaming my second plate on it, anyway.  


Ya'll be safe and stay healthy.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 4, 2021)

I got my Phizer vaccine booster (third shot) today at CVS. They were quite busy with the booster and flu shots.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 8, 2021)

Got my second Moderna at Publix yesterday. Still on the fence 50-50 if it was a good idea.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 19, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Got my second Moderna at Publix yesterday. Still on the fence 50-50 if it was a good idea.



Do you have a job and if so, do you want to keep that job? For example I just got the corporate e-mail saying that according to Executive Order 10404 everyone employed in any fashion in government contracting is mandated to get the COVID shot by a certain date or pound sand. Religious or medical exemptions_ might _be considered but that is no guarantee. And no doubt you aren't getting paid while the company sorts that out. So far one guy (who has already had COVID and thus has immunity) is refusing and I hate to see him go because he's a great worker and one of the younger guys too, with a lot of good years left in him.


----------



## Chattco1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Ivermectin for me.  Screw the gov't and just like those for abortion, my body my choice.


----------

